# 9/11 is around the corner...



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

....lots going on in the world...

Do you think something may happen?

Just wondering what you will do that day?

I'm staying home, well I always do anyway, retired you know...

But do you plan on maybe, kinda sorta just bug in for the day?

Jimmy


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

No, I don't _think_ anything will happen. I will put maybe 4-6 more officer's on the road/streets than I normally do, we will enhance security at potential targets and I will attend at least 2 different memorials held to remember the first responders and others who died on that day.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I've been thinking about the upcoming anniversary of 9/11 the past few days and I wouldn't put it past some group to do something. We rarely go to town; however, I'll make a trip in a few days to pick up some extra chicken feed. That seems to be the only thing I can't figure out how to store long-term.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm planning on going to work...same old routine.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'll say a prayer for the firefighters who were going in as I was going out.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

I hope nothing will happen. But I will stay on alert for the day. Wondering if Obummer will use this date as his attack date on Syria. I heard that 9-11 is also Assad's birthday.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I will be at work. Instead of hanging out the open flag, I will be flying the USA flag and will observe a moment of silence.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

mamabear2012 said:


> Wondering if Obummer will use this date as his attack date on Syria.


I was thinking the same thing. He doesn't have much support from Congress; that's if he really cares.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I will be home that day but flying to Idaho for an elk hunting trip the next day with my older brother. I hope nothing to crazy happens, I got a lot of money in this trip! LOL


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I do feel the need to be closer to home. It's not about logic, or about some thought process I've had as to what might happen, so I can't explain it. It's not even like when you worry about something and you get that feeling in your gut. It's more like an instinct, I need to keep everyone near home.

Oldest boy lives in Columbus. But he's good at taking care of himself. He'll figure out how to get here if he needs to.
Middle boy lives with us while driving 40 miles to college - but this week he's having surgery, so he'll be home that day. 
Youngest boy (homeschool) has co-op that day, 15 miles away, and that's messing with my instinct meter.
Hubby works about 35 miles away, but may be able to work from home for part of the day, which I appreciate.

I will definitely be extra vigilant as we go about our day. And have water on hand. Just a feeling I have...


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I can't say that I've had 11 'weird' 9/11's since then. I've stopped to think about the people who died and their families, but I didn't hide under my bed all day. I refuse to do that because, in my mind, that hands a victory of sorts over to those responsible.


----------



## AgentFlounder (Dec 12, 2008)

Jimmy24 said:


> ....lots going on in the world...
> 
> Do you think something may happen?
> 
> ...


Any threat analysis has to take into account significant dates like this. So, yeah the likelihood goes up sort of by definition, but you have to look at probability in the big picture compared to other stuff: auto accident, falling in the bathtub, fire, home invasion, lightning strike, and stuff like that.

I didn't give increased risk a lot of thought as I'm not in an area that's likely to be targeted (e.g., a symbolic, major metro area or at some symbolically significant event), which reduces likelihood. Went about my business. If I were flying into NY or something I might have been a bit more nervous. (I did reflect a bit)

Studying probability and learning about natural human biases and how bad we are at intuitive risk management -- true blessings, I must say. You don't know how bad your eyesight is until you put on the first pair of glasses, y'know?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I hadn't planned anything different and it turned out to be the right decision.


----------

